# The OFFICIAL Guitar Builders Thread



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is a thread for the many members here that like to build guitars and share the experience, methods, ups and downs of guitar building. It is meant for all levels of guitar building. Beginners and those more experienced.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for this thread.

I'll start with a really *easy way to fit a bolt on neck, and get the pocket perfect.*

WHat I have discovered in my efforts, is that it is easier (by far) to first make your neck, then router the pocket to fit. The main reason is, that for various bridges (with varying string spreads) your neck heel will be different widths as well. Trying to use just one pocket template is a compromise at best.

What I do, is first make your neck. Get it to finished width. Then, take a scrap piece of 1/4" MDF, masonite or baltic birch to make your template from. Trace the heel outline with a sharp knife (or very sharp pencil point). Cut the pocket out, leaving a little left to bring to finish size by sanding with a block or fine file. 

WHat you want to do, is get the neck to fit the template exactly... and because its only 1/4" thick its easy to slowly sand to a perfect fit.

Once the template is done, then, use a 1/2" diameter, top bearing bit to cut your neck pocket (the bit cuts the exact template as the bearing and cutter are the same diameter. I use two bits, a short 1/4" long cutting length and a longer one. Starting with the short one, and finishing up with the longer bit.

Thats it - easy peezy! And this also works for glue in necks as well.

AJC


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Can someone enlighten me as to the best way to drill tuning peg holes? I'm plugging and redrilling an old squier neck (big headstock strat) which has 10.5mm holes. Need to redrill to 11/32" (vintage kluson hole) but I don't know how I'd measure out the tuning hole spacing.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

liddokun said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to the best way to drill tuning peg holes? I'm plugging and redrilling an old squier neck (big headstock strat) which has 10.5mm holes. Need to redrill to 11/32" (vintage kluson hole) but I don't know how I'd measure out the tuning hole spacing.


Are they the ones that have to sit tightly next to one another - ie, that use a single screw to hold down two adjacent tuners?

The best way IMO is to make a drill guide from a small piece of hardwood. Tray and measure the post to post distance (or look up the measurments) with a small ruler. Layout the hole spaces on a scrap piece of wood. WHen you get it bang on, use the piece of wood as a drill guide. 

Also, for drilling holes such as tuner holes in the headstock - you are MUCH better with a set of wood specific brad point bits as opposed to the regular drill bits which have a point designed to drill metal. A brad point bit set is the best investment for wood working, as the bits do not tear up the wood when you start drilling, and also dont have the tendency to grab and pull into the wood.

I use wooden blocks, clamped onto whatever it is I want to drill, often - to drill accurately placed holes.

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I use Autocad to make paper templates and glue them to the headstock...The template has a centerline which I align with the centerline on the headstock. The tuner holes on the template also have the centers marked...Make sure you have a wooden block under the headstock to prevent blowout and as AJ pointed out use a brad point drill bit. When finished dampen the paper with water and scrap off....Works for me.....Larry


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Also check out this neck carving jig on Youtube....I am not used to creating a link so this might not work....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXQfB2GdKDk


----------



## liddokun (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone have access to the actual measurements?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

liddokun said:


> Does anyone have access to the actual measurements?


I think it is 0.932" or very close to 15/16" (hole center to center)- try it in a piece of scrap first.

AJC


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I measure things in 32nd's.....and I use 30/32 for the old style tuner spacing (15/16")


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Can someone enlighten me as to the best way to drill tuning peg holes? I'm plugging and redrilling an old squier neck (big headstock strat) which has 10.5mm holes. Need to redrill to 11/32" (vintage kluson hole) but I don't know how I'd measure out the tuning hole spacing.


here is a pdf file- i dunno where i got it, but it has 7 different strat headstock profiles and the tuner hole positions. easiest i think would be to print out the one for your headstock shape, and use the print to orient the placement for your new tuner holes- be sure to zoom it to 100%
conversely, once you plug the holes, you might be able to drill the new holes in the center of the plugs- ive done that for klusons on squiers before, always it worked fine-
draw two lines to find the centers, use a center punch- then drill.
anyway heres the pdf- might be handy. just click download.
https://www.yousendit.com/download/MVNjZHl1YSs5bEJMWEE9PQ


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

geez, the link seems to have expired. Can anyone send me this PDF please?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, that file sharing thing i used is only good for 7 days-
ive got to get around to hosting some of these kinda files on my own space-
ill look into it tomorrow-
for now, pm me your email and ill send it to you.
same goes for anyone else- 
will put link up here when i get my ftp thing sorted out-


----------

